# Michael Palmer mini mating nuc division board feeder



## Surferay (Nov 3, 2014)

Well I guess it is a pretty tough question. I seen 121 people look but no reply. They seem to be made out of wood. I wonder how he seals them?


----------



## northbee (Apr 16, 2009)

I have made division board feeders and while they are a little different than Mike's I believe that the concept is the same. I use Luan plywood and regular SPF boards ripped on a table saw to my desired width. I glue the ply to the SPF with generous amounts of Titebond III and staple with a narrow crown stapler. 

Slot cut in each side for the bees to enter the feeder. 

hope this helps.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll try to find a photo and describe how to make one. Photobucket is down right now.


----------



## Surferay (Nov 3, 2014)

Great thanks for getting back to me! When I was looking at the video that is what I thought it looked like. No caulking on the seams are just titlebond 3 glue?


----------



## Surferay (Nov 3, 2014)

Well all right it doesn't get any better than that straight from the source thanks I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## mitch30 (Feb 8, 2014)

Photo 24 has a pic of what you are looking for. http://www.kirkwebster.com/index.php/slide-show-with-captions


----------



## Surferay (Nov 3, 2014)

Awesome perfect picture! Now the big question what's it made out of ?


----------



## Knobs (Sep 20, 2014)

Michael posted pictures of his mini mating nucs on an earlier thread. The link was:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?276701-Wanted-Mating-Nuc-plans-And-Frames

He also described how to make them in detail.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

MP do you have plans for moving away from the division board feeders in your mini nucs? I ditched the division boards and made a removable divider out of 2x10 cut to fit with a top bar across the top for ears to hang. Just feed over top with jar feeders right on the cluster.


----------



## Surferay (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks! This forum is awesome!! That was just what I was hoping for :thumbsup: So I see that every one seems to be using solid pine for the divider. I was thinking of using 2 pieces of 5/8 ply facing the grains opposite of one another glued and nailed together. Maybe even using a piece of 2X2 dado on top for the frame rest. Has any one done any thing like that?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

The feeder has a pine rim and tempered masonite covers. Use subfloor adhesive to seal all joints in rim and for sealing covers to rim.

You can use luan but it gets ripped up pretty badly after things are propolized.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Clayton Huestis said:


> MP do you have plans for moving away from the division board feeders in your mini nucs? I ditched the division boards and made a removable divider out of 2x10 cut to fit with a top bar across the top for ears to hang. Just feed over top with jar feeders right on the cluster.


I made follower boards from 3/4" pine that fill the space and are movable. Nice not having to deal with the feeders....feeders are okay, and they fill the bill. But, queens enter the feeder and you can't find them on catch day. We go through all the nucs for the day...140 or so...and then go back to the ones that have a queen but we couldn't find her. By then, she's out of the feeder. Once in awhile, I have find her the following morning when I am giving cells. Still a pain. The queens in nucs separated by a follower can't hide.

Also, the feeder gets full of comb, and doesn't hold enough syrup to be a good feeder for winter feed. Okay in spring for a bit of feed to get them going, but too small for adding winter weight.


----------



## Darius (May 19, 2013)

Do you put feeding cans directly on the frames or on top of the inner cover hole? You posted somewhere here that you not using grain bags anymore - is it only during the winter or year round? Do you use wooden inner covers with vent notch in the front?


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Mike, have you ever thought of using internal frame feeders like the pro feeders with the cap ladders? 1 gallon sizes at the bottom boxes? I realize that it would take away from having 4 frames in that box, but each one would get a gallon of syrup and could keep equipment demand down instead of inverted can over the frames.

...just thinking aloud.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Darius said:


> Do you put feeding cans directly on the frames or on top of the inner cover hole? You posted somewhere here that you not using grain bags anymore - is it only during the winter or year round? Do you use wooden inner covers with vent notch in the front?


For the mating nucs I still use bags. I do my winter feeding after the last queens are caught and the 4-way nucs (4 frame) are made 2-way (8 combs). A bag is placed on the nucs with 2 holes for gallon cans. 

For 4x4 nucs I made 8 1/8" inner covers with feed holes.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

hex0rz said:


> Mike, have you ever thought of using internal frame feeders like the pro feeders with the cap ladders? 1 gallon sizes at the bottom boxes? I realize that it would take away from having 4 frames in that box, but each one would get a gallon of syrup and could keep equipment demand down instead of inverted can over the frames.


I like cans better.


----------

